# Bearings for South Bend Hvy 10 1943 underdrive assembly.



## Jericho (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone give me a definitive answer as to what bearings are used on this lathe? I called the factory and was told a number which cross referenced to a 6204 ZZ 20x47x14 double shielded bearing. When I get the original bearings out they are 20x47x17.75 mm. The 3.75 mm offset is to one side and I don't know how that affects the overall alignment of the shaft. Any suggestions?


----------



## rw1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jericho said:


> Can anyone give me a definitive answer as to what bearings are used on this lathe? I called the factory and was told a number which cross referenced to a 6204 ZZ 20x47x14 double shielded bearing. When I get the original bearings out they are 20x47x17.75 mm. The 3.75 mm offset is to one side and I don't know how that affects the overall alignment of the shaft. Any suggestions?



CHeck out my current thread:

1965 Heavy 10 Restore --- post #7

I used the standard 6204 rubber shielded.  The extended inner race is what goes against the two lock nuts on the right side of the shaft.  The original nuts were able to extend far enough anyway -- and seat against the inner race of the regular 6204 bearing.  You could fit a washer or two over the shaft to create an extended inner race if you want.   I've run the motor/shaft about 2 hours total for testing and breaking in the bearings - no issues.


----------



## Jericho (Dec 19, 2012)

Put 6204 bearings on my lathe and calipered the old ones. Most 20x47 bearings are 14mm wide and the originals are 17.75 mm wide. The correct number was a New Holland 88504 but good luck finding anything on that. I did find one bearing supplier that sells 88504 bearings 20x47x17.75 but some of them under that number are also 14 mm wide. The only thing I ran into on the installation was that with the input bearing against it's shoulder, the nut end bearing lacks the difference in the widths going up to it's shoulder after adjusting the nuts to get the slack out on shaft movement .


----------

